# Unable to refresh or reset PC after Automatic Repair fails in Windows 8



## shockeymoe (Jun 15, 2004)

I will quote from an article on the Microsoft site, Article ID: 2823223



> Consider the following scenario:
> You have Windows 8 or Windows 8 Pro installed on your PC.
> Your PC fails to boot into Windows and launches Automatic Repair to attempt to repair Windows.
> Automatic Repair is unable to repair your PC and you select "Advanced options".
> ...


I did all that but when I tried to rename the Software.001 file the system responds:
"The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process"

I tried to create a Ubuntu start up usb key so that i could maybe get in and rename the file but that presented more problems that I couldn't understand so I came here for more advice.
Any ideas about how to get past this cycle would be much appreciated.


----------



## shockeymoe (Jun 15, 2004)

Is it me? Is it something I said? This always happens to me on these forums. Everybody else gets answers and I get reads but no replies. Sigh.
Meanwhile I am sitting and staring at this laptop that can do nothing but tell me that it can't repair itself. Anyway, back to hitting the refresh button in hopes that somebody smarter than me will come along to help.
How about leaving a comment saying something like,"Don't worry moe, everything will work out alright. There are lots of smart people here." or something like that. Sigh.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know anything about the issue. But will point out that the last two lines in what you quoted say to rename system and software and then you say that you got an error trying to rename Software.001. Did you leave out some steps? Just a typo?


----------



## shockeymoe (Jun 15, 2004)

a typo for sure. I am renaming a file to become software.001
Anyway there really isn't much to the steps, problem is they don't lead to success.
But your question prompted me to think. What if I try renaming the file to something totally different? Maybe the specific file software.001 already exists and is called on by the system for some reason only God and BGates know, and therefore it can't be renamed. I am not at the computer but I will give it a try.
My hunch is that the purpose in renaming the file is so that the repair process can rewrite a new "software" file in the config directory.


----------



## shockeymoe (Jun 15, 2004)

Well that didn't work


----------

